# Tool Holders Grizzly Series 200/ BXA?



## wbecker319 (May 16, 2022)

I have a Grizzly G4003G, I want to purchase more tool holders. Grizzley lists them as series 200. Are series 200 the same and compatible with BXA holders?
Also I see BXA holders listed as #1 and some as #2. What is the difference between them and relation to 250-201 and 250-202? Is a 250-201 a #1 etc.
What holders will fit by Grizzly? 
Thanks for the help, I am a new guy here.


----------



## craigsoutdoorsports (May 16, 2022)

I know from experience that series 200 holders from Shars that I ordered do not fit my G4003G without additional machining.  Not a real machinist, still learning, so I don't know why they didn't fit.  I'm sure someone else will have a better answer for you


----------



## Winegrower (May 16, 2022)

I "know" this:   100's are AXA, 200's are BXA, 300's are CXA.


----------



## Firstram (May 16, 2022)

craigsoutdoorsports said:


> I know from experience that series 200 holders from Shars that I ordered do not fit my G4003G without additional machining.  Not a real machinist, still learning, so I don't know why they didn't fit.  I'm sure someone else will have a better answer for you


They don't fit the tool post or tool height problems? 




wbecker319 said:


> I have a Grizzly G4003G, I want to purchase more tool holders. Grizzley lists them as series 200. Are series 200 the same and compatible with BXA holders?
> Also I see BXA holders listed as #1 and some as #2. What is the difference between them and relation to 250-201 and 250-202? Is a 250-201 a #1 etc.
> What holders will fit by Grizzly?
> Thanks for the help, I am a new guy here.


I couldn't be happier with All Industrial's holders, I just bought 8 more #1 BXA's for $156 to my front door. Order from their website not Ebay!


----------



## wbecker319 (May 16, 2022)

Firstram said:


> They don't fit the tool post or tool height problems?
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier with All Industrial's holders, I just bought 8 more #1 BXA's for $156 to my front door. Order from their website not Ebay!


So are you saying the #1 BXA from All Andustrial is the same fit as Series 200 Grizzly?


----------



## WobblyHand (May 16, 2022)

wbecker319 said:


> So are you saying the #1 BXA from All Andustrial is the same fit as Series 200 Grizzly?


Why don't you look up their respective dimensions on their websites?  Should be able to get a drawing for them and compare them yourself.  It is true that BXA's are series 200.  However, there may be subtle and minor dimensional differences.  _A drawing will tell you if it matters._

I had to machine an Aloris AXA tool holder to fit my Grizzly G0602.  My Grizzly was built 0.050" higher than the AXA standard.  So the tool holder bottomed on my compound.  Only way to fix it was to machine off the bottom of the tool holder by 0.050".  So I machined the tool holder, and it works fine now.  Others have used a belt sander to the same effect.  The bottom surface of the tool holder is not a critical surface, it only needs to be thick enough to hold the tool bit rigidly.  The bottom surface (of the tool holder) should not touch the compound, but it doesn't really need to be all that flat or level.


----------



## Firstram (May 16, 2022)

It should be the same. Grizzly's site is a little cryptic and way overpriced for import holders. If you want, I can measure one of my new holders so you can compare.









						All Industrial 47202 | BXA #1 Quick Change Turning & Facing Lathe Tool Post Holder (250-201)
					

We distribute top-quality industrial tools and machine shop supplies at the best prices. View our collection of CNC machinist supplies and tooling packages.




					allindustrial.com
				




I usually buy these









						All Industrial 47208 | BXA #1XL Oversize (3/4") Quick Change Turning Facing Lathe Tool Post Holder
					

We distribute top-quality industrial tools and machine shop supplies at the best prices. View our collection of CNC machinist supplies and tooling packages.




					allindustrial.com


----------



## wbecker319 (May 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Why don't you look up their respective dimensions on their websites?  Should be able to get a drawing for them and compare them yourself.  It is true that BXA's are series 200.  However, there may be subtle and minor dimensional differences.  _A drawing will tell you if it matters._
> 
> I had to machine an Aloris AXA tool holder to fit my Grizzly G0602.  My Grizzly was built 0.050" higher than the AXA standard.  So the tool holder bottomed on my compound.  Only way to fix it was to machine off the bottom of the tool holder by 0.050".  So I machined the tool holder, and it works fine now.  Others have used a belt sander to the same effect.  The bottom surface of the tool holder is not a critical surface, it only needs to be thick enough to hold the tool bit rigidly.  The bottom surface (of the tool holder) should not touch the compound, but it doesn't really need to be all that flat or level.


I tried to find a drawing on their site, no luck, that's why I'm asking. Their prices are hi for a China product, I just don't want the hassle of returning something that doesn't work.


----------



## Grandpop (May 16, 2022)

I have a G4002 lathe with the Grizzly 200 toolpost. The all industrial 250-202-xl fit my toolpost just fine, as did the CDCO 250-201 & 202 tool holders I bought. I also made some tool holders for 1" thick tools from industry BXA dimensions I found on the web. Everything works/fits as expected. So yes, any BXA sized holder should fit your toolpost.


----------



## BGHansen (May 17, 2022)

I have a Grizzly G0709 14x40 which came with a Grizzly 200 series tool post.  It works fine with BXA's from Aloris, All Industrial Tool and CDCO.  I've not had any issues with stock BXA's dropping right in place.

That being said, the only "issue" I had is where the clamp handle ended up when it was locked.  Mine is a piston style tool post.  The handle end position isn't adjustable for clocking, the handle was at 1 o'clock when locked or right over top my work.  I pulled the clamping plates and took 0.020" off of them with my surface grinder which got the clamped position at 5 o'clock.  That's with the face of the block flat to a lathe chuck.  Naturally, the end position of the handle changes if the whole tool post is rotated.

Bruce


----------



## NCjeeper (May 17, 2022)

CDCO has their toolholders on sale right now. Good time to stock up.


----------



## Cadillac (May 17, 2022)

To answer your question bxa tool holders can come in different tool size openings 1&2 or sometimes XL.  #1 would be for a 5/8 tool holder and below. A #2 would fit 3/4 tool holders and below same with XL‘s. All 200 series dovetails should be the same size.


----------



## wbecker319 (May 18, 2022)

Grandpop said:


> I have a G4002 lathe with the Grizzly 200 toolpost. The all industrial 250-202-xl fit my toolpost just fine, as did the CDCO 250-201 & 202 tool holders I bought. I also made some tool holders for 1" thick tools from industry BXA dimensions I found on the web. Everything works/fits as expected. So yes, any BXA sized holder should fit your toolpost.


Thanks Grandpop. Do you know the difference between 201 and 202 BXA?


----------



## wbecker319 (May 18, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> To answer your question bxa tool holders can come in different tool size openings 1&2 or sometimes XL.  #1 would be for a 5/8 tool holder and below. A #2 would fit 3/4 tool holders and below same with XL‘s. All 200 series dovetails should be the same size.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## Firstram (May 18, 2022)

The 201 is flat bottomed and the 202 has a V groove for round tools. The “XL” will take a 3/4 tool.


----------



## Grandpop (May 18, 2022)

+1 on Firstram reply. Some do not like the 202 style with the v, saying it weakens the lower support surface. I prefer them for my holders, as I often put boring bars, end mills, router bits, etc in the v, plus it easily accommodates any 1/2 or larger insert holder. I have about 6 201 type, and about 3-4x as many 202 type.

Only disadvantage to the 202 type is if you need to hold a very small tool bit; it tends to fall into the v. If I run into that, I just put a piece of 1/4 stock under the bit to close off the v.

Was a tool & die maker for 20 years before career change 25 years ago. Have lots of lathe time between those jobs and my hobby now. Never saw anyone bend, or break, that lower surface of tool holder - V or no V. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 12, 2022)

I have a dozen 200 series holders from CDCO. They all work fine in my G4003G. I get the one's with the groove for boring bars. The groove never seems to do any harm when you don't need it.


----------

